# 2nd Amend Sanctuary County



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Being aggressive is always a very good idea when it comes to dealing with the commie left.



> 'Sanctuary county' declared for Illinois gun owners; citizens 'tired of being pushed around'





> Effingham County State's Attorney Bryan Kibler and board member David Campbell called a barrage of gun-control bills working their way through the Illinois House and Senate a clear signal that it's time to "take a stand."
> 
> The men joined "Fox & Friends First" on Thursday to discuss a new Second Amendment resolution that passed along an 8-1 vote.
> 
> ...


https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/apr/19/sanctuary-county-declared-for-illinois-gun-owners-/


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I like it. As a wise lady once told us all, "Just say NO."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree, a lot more people need to stand up and say "No"


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

As a law abiding citizen I will oppose this when all the Marxist run cities and states remove their Sanctuary status and begin helping authorities round up and deport all illegals.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

actually Effingham County was second - another IL county passed the same symbolic resolution a few months ago .... 

Effingham is probably best know for their 10 story cross- Cross of the Crossroads - built along the two interstates intersection - big landmark for the area ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great idea. The left defies any law they disagree with. Time for conservative politicians to respond in kind.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> actually Effingham County was second - another IL county passed the same symbolic resolution a few months ago ....
> 
> Effingham is probably best know for their 10 story cross- Cross of the Crossroads - built along the two interstates intersection - big landmark for the area ....


Yeah, too bad it's "toofless".


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maybe we will see other stronghold areas who support the constitution make a stand. It has to start somewhere.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

White Shadow said:


> Yeah, too bad it's "toofless".


it is symbolic but telltale - with that County Attorney - Effingham County is definitely one of the IL counties that won't be pushing CCW arrests of out-of-staters - the LEOs that would ticket quikly found out the uselessness ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FUGITIVE...not sanctuary.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

I think the OP has an novel approach. Bear in mind, California has successfully defended themselves by using the Printz v United States decision in order to maintain their Sanctuary status. Printz was a pro - gun decision that basically said the feds could not force local jurisdictions to expend their resources doing background checks and that commandeering state and local officials to enforce federal law was unconstitutional.

*NOTHING* keeps us from having state and local jurisdictions refusing to enforce federal gun laws. If the left disagreed and took it to court, they lose either way. *IF* they "_win_," no more Sanctuary cities, counties or states. If they "_lost_" the case, gun control becomes about as tenable as registering human beings,.


----------

